# My dogs are sick



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm worried..Two of my dogs started throwing up alot, and many times this evening. One has a bowel problem also.. He is very tiny and had a huge bowel movement that is very runny. Both of their vomit looks exactly the same although the are fed entirely different diets.. The weird thing is that this vomiting started within a couple of minutes of each other.. When I say alot of vomiting, I mean ALOT!!! Chicklet is a foster and is going to his forever home on Tuesday, and Kinky is my dog and has never been sick a day in his life and has a tummy of iron... I'm staying up late tonight to watchover them.. I also have to wash all the sheets and comforters on two beds , the rug and 5 dog beds. They have all been thrown up on. This is so scary and weird.. I'm just praying it isn't something contageous..Any thought or ideas would really be appreciated..:blink: HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Jayne - this is all you need. I can't believe they're both sick this way and they don't eat the same thing. I have no idea what it could be...others might know better unless it's some kind of gastro bug that they both got. I'm sorry you have all that clean up and am hoping and praying that Chicket and Kinky will be alright. Keep us posted.:grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh gosh! Do you have a vet you can contact?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Jayne - this is all you need. I can't believe they're both sick this way and they don't eat the same thing. I have no idea what it could be...others might know better unless it's some kind of gastro bug that they both got. I'm sorry you have all that clean up and am hoping and praying that Chicket and Kinky will be alright. Keep us posted.:grouphug:


 Thanks, I'll let you know how this turns out.. I'm almost more worried about Chicklet because he is a older and more delicate dog than Kinky..He seems weak from all the vomiting.. Kinky is now curled in one of the only beds left, and seems subdued , but comfortable for now.. I just can't imagine what is going on..


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> Oh gosh! Do you have a vet you can contact?


 No, not at night, but if things get worse there is an emergency clinic 10 minutes from here..


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would confine them from the other dogs until you know more.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was just thinking the way this summer is -- any chance it could be heat related?


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Jayne I'm so sorry to hear two of your little ones are sick.
One time Chloe threw up little, Alvin looked at her strange. She 
ate her dinner that night so I thought she was fine. In the middle
of the night she started throwing up again and a lot. All of sudden
Alvin starts, I think he is a sympathetic puker! She was still
eating and drinking but I still called the vet. I just watched her and
she was fine. Hopefully it's something like that for your two. 
I sense your tired and a little frustrated, and you have every right
to be with all the hard work you do. You and your little ones
are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Cosy said:


> I would confine them from the other dogs until you know more.


 I have.. It's a good suggestion..Thanks...


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

are they up to date with their shots? If not, I would take them in to the vet...I had a dog do exactly that and she had parvo...which if not treated...I don't even want to say it. Lets just say that she almost didn't make it. SHe spent 2 days in the vets office.

Personally, I would take them anyway...


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Was just thinking the way this summer is -- any chance it could be heat related?


 No, I don't think so Susan.. I keep the house like an ice box, according to my hubby.. We're from Idaho and have come here to Florida to take care of my 93 year old Mother... Bless her heart, she's always freezing and I am about to expire with the heat.. But, the dogs are kept very cool and comfortable...


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> Oh Jayne I'm so sorry to hear two of your little ones are sick.
> One time Chloe threw up little, Alvin looked at her strange. She
> ate her dinner that night so I thought she was fine. In the middle
> of the night she started throwing up again and a lot. All of sudden
> ...


 Thanks Mary... Maybe that's what I have here, a sympathetic puker..Too funny!!! But, I will call the vet in the morning unless things are much improved by then.. I'll be up with them for quite awhile yet.. One of them is sleeping now, but the other is restless.. I'm tired alright, but not really frustrated.. This is just coming at a time for me when my health hasn't been very good.. I'm on the mend though and will be right as rain in a few days.. Then the energy will return..I am high energy thankfully.. You have to be with all these little darlings around.. I told my husband today that it was like having 10 two year olds in the house..:smpullhair: Let's put it this way..I don't read alot!!! No time...But I love these guys!!!:wub:


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Cheri said:


> are they up to date with their shots? If not, I would take them in to the vet...I had a dog do exactly that and she had parvo...which if not treated...I don't even want to say it. Lets just say that she almost didn't make it. SHe spent 2 days in the vets office.
> 
> Personally, I would take them anyway...


Al of my dogs are fully vetted.. I won't let them in the house with the other dogs if they aren't.. If they come in from a questionable shelter, they go straight to the vets for a total check up and vetting and then I isolate them for not less than 10 days.. I take every precaution to avoid outbreaks of any sort.. When I was new to rescue I was sent a dog to transport. I didn't know anything about rescue, so I transported this dog who carried a lovely case of kennel cough.. Every one of my dogs ended up with it and the medicine alone cost over $250.00.. But the worst part was, besides the fact that my dogs were miserable,is that one of my dogs got very sick...Well, you can bet I never made that mistake again..I will have them check over tomorrow if I see that they are in the least stressed tomorrow, and thanks..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh no, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope that they're well again soon and that it's not too serious...  I'll have you all in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry! Hopefully it isn't anything too much. Let's hope they improve overnight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You haven't brought any new rescues in recently that may have brought something with her, have you?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> You haven't brought any new rescues in recently that may have brought something with her, have you?


 Yes, as a matter of fact I have recently brought in three,, Two puppy mill dogs and one from a shelter.. All have been fully vetted and isolated for the required 10 days.. One of them that is sick is a mill dog... He is so fragile and adorable.. I am praying that when the morning comes this will all be behind them and they will be back to their old selves again.. If not, I really might have a problem and I will seek immediate medical care for these little guys..


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I am so sorry! Hopefully it isn't anything too much. Let's hope they improve overnight. Fingers crossed.


Thanks Maureen..


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> I hope that they're well again soon and that it's not too serious...  I'll have you all in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


 Thanks Annie, I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh no, I hope it's nothing serious.


 Well, I really hope not also Paula.. I'll let you know how it goes.. Right now everyone is sleeping so that's a good thing..Isn't that when the body heals..I think I heard that somewhere.. Sounds good to me anyway.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Will be anxious to hear how the night went and what your vet says.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I hope that they are better this morning. Maybe they both got into something they shouldn't have?

Whatever it is, please keep us posted. I'll be praying


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My immediate thought was parvo.......please let us know how they are doing when you can. I hope they are better this morning ..................:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope things are better, too. It sounds to me like some kind of virus or maybe they found something they should not have eaten. The vet can give them a fluid injection which would help them feel better. Hang in there !​


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope things improve for them, keep us posted.
I will send prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope they r both doing better n it was just a little tummy bug .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was checking in to see how they're doing today. 
I hope they're better and this was nothing serious.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, this morning Chicklet is back to his old self. He playing with Lovey, so I know he's feeling fine... Last night I was especially worried about him because he's so fragile..I sat up until after two, and kept a watch over him most of the night.. He just lay there, not moving.. But with the dawn he was up doing his little morning dance..I let him drink a little water, he went out to potty and had a good time outside, so I'd say unless he has more problems with his tummy today after his mid day meal..(I'm skipping breakfast with him) were doing just fine.. Kinky is still asleep, but my husband had him up earlier and they both are cuddled under the sheets fast asleep.. No more vomiting, so I think the crisis is over.. Now all I need to do is track down what it is that made them both sick at precisely the same time.. That's very strange to me, but it has to be something that is obvious that I have just overlooked.. I'm plaing Sherlock today and I'll let you all know if I discover anything.. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers and good advice..


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad the babies are doing better this morning!
i really hope you find what caused this.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Jayne I am glad to hear things are better this morning. I worked at vet hospital for many years and a phone call with symptoms of vomiting and diarrhea was always an "alert" time for us. Have they been wormed recently? Please keep us posted.. Jeanne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jayne - I'm so relieved that they seem to be better today. You must be a zombie after last night and staying up to check on them. Reminds me of what I went thru with my DS when he was little. Something like that would happen, worry me to death and then he was better. No idea what caused it but it went as it came. Though two having it is a bit odd but maybe the sympathy puker idea is right Take care of yourself and your little lovies. Keep us posted.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im glad they seembetter ! and i hope u find out why they got sicky !! hugs for u as well , try to get some rest !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad they are doing better, make sure and get a nap today


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sending get well wishes to your little ones. Glad to hear there is improvement today....continued prayers that they are ok!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great news!!! I am so glad that your babies are doing so well this morning!! Let us know how they progress...................


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so pleased they are doing better.  Sounds like the little monkeys may have gotten in to something.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

SO glad to hear they're ok!! I was thinking of them all night last night! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Glad to see that they're doing well today. Still praying that all is fine and that it was just a tummy upset bug. You may never know what triggered it. We humans also get 24 hour tummy upset, and I know, personally, I never know why my tummy got upset. Just happens.

Sorry it was such a mess. You're a saint!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

So glad to learn they are feeling better today!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so happy and relieved to hear your babies are feeling much better today. I hope the worst is over now. hugs




Jayne said:


> Well, this morning Chicklet is back to his old self. He playing with Lovey, so I know he's feeling fine... Last night I was especially worried about him because he's so fragile..I sat up until after two, and kept a watch over him most of the night.. He just lay there, not moving.. But with the dawn he was up doing his little morning dance..I let him drink a little water, he went out to potty and had a good time outside, so I'd say unless he has more problems with his tummy today after his mid day meal..(I'm skipping breakfast with him) were doing just fine.. Kinky is still asleep, but my husband had him up earlier and they both are cuddled under the sheets fast asleep.. No more vomiting, so I think the crisis is over.. Now all I need to do is track down what it is that made them both sick at precisely the same time.. That's very strange to me, but it has to be something that is obvious that I have just overlooked.. I'm plaing Sherlock today and I'll let you all know if I discover anything.. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers and good advice..


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks to all of you..Everything continues to look good, although while I was at my Mothers this afternoon someone had a runny stool... Not sure who, so they"ALL" get pumpkin for dinner...!!!!  Can't be too safe is my motto....And now, I see a nap in my forecast......
Hugs to one and all,
Jayne


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just seeing this and reading thru, so glad to fins they seem to be over the 'crisis' . It is strange any you may never know what triggered all this. You sure have done everything right and pray all continues on the good course!


----------

